# Regular velocidad a motor de directa



## elfernan (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola colegas , necesito que alguien me ayude a construir un circuito para controlar la velocidad de un motor de dc. de 5 kw pero tiene que ser a tiristores . He buscado  pero solo encuentro reguladores a base de transistores .
 Gracias


----------



## pepechip (Abr 29, 2011)

se utiliza un tiristor para acuar sobre el motor, y otro tiristor que tiene como carga un condensador el cual se encarga de poner en corte al anterior.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 29, 2011)

elfernan dijo:


> Hola colegas , necesito que alguien me ayude a construir un circuito para controlar la velocidad de un motor de dc. de 5 kw pero tiene que ser a tiristores . He buscado  pero solo encuentro reguladores a base de transistores .
> Gracias



Puedes hacerlo como comenta PepeChip (Apagado forzado) o actuando sobre el propio sistema de rectificado que alimenta a tu motor.


----------



## pandacba (May 1, 2011)

Porque a tiristores? hay muchas formas de controlarlo, algunas más simple otras más eficientes, como por ejemplo el uso de un variac


----------



## woutnme (May 9, 2011)

Supongo que tendra sus razones para querer hacerlo a tiristores, como dice pandecba si son bastante poco eficientes ya que tienes que tirar a masa y cargarla sobre el resistor de potencia para que corte el otro tiristor. Te adjunto un datasheet en español con la explicacion de varios apagados.

http://www.eie.fceia.unr.edu.ar/~potencia/TIRISTORES 2.pdf


----------



## elfernan (May 9, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Porque a tiristores? hay muchas formas de controlarlo, algunas más simple otras más eficientes, como por ejemplo el uso de un variac



Lo de los tiristores es porque es lo que tengo a mano. La variante del variac no me conviene pues seria muy voluminoso y molesto. En realidad necesito el circuito de control para una fuente semicontrolada . De todas formas te agradesco por la idea.

En general lo que necesito es un circuito de control para un puente monofasico o trifasico; pero debe ser a tiristores porque es lo que tengo a mano y necesito regular desde 1 o 2 volts en adelante.


----------



## marcial741 (May 10, 2011)

aqui puedes encontrar lo que estas buscando

http://www.call-n-deal.de/uwe/projekte/stagelightning/pp785/tca785.pdf


----------



## elfernan (May 11, 2011)

Gracias marcial741 voy a estudiarme esta posibilidad. después te digo.


----------



## luisrad20 (Jun 19, 2011)

hola a todos, estoy diseñando un circuito de control para un motor dc que me va funcionar de la siguiente manera, con un interruptor doble, de un lado el motor me va funcionar de manera continua, pero del otro lado del interruptor el motor se va activar con un pedal y se va detener con un interruptor de limite, lo estoy haciendo con dos relee, pero no se como conectar el segundo relee para que el motor se active con el pedal y se desactive con el interruptor de limite.


----------



## elfernan (Jun 21, 2011)

luisrad20 :     El pedal ,limite y bobina del rele numero 2 van en serie y a un borne del interruptor. el otro borne del interruptor va al primer rele y el comun del interruptor va a linea. la otra linea va a los bornes libres de las bobinas


----------



## luisrad20 (Jun 21, 2011)

alfernan, si tienes un circuito parecido me lo puedes enviar te lo agradeceria de corazon.


----------



## elfernan (Jun 22, 2011)

Luisrad20 espero esto te sirva Ver el archivo adjunto circuito.doc


----------



## luisrad20 (Jun 22, 2011)

el pedal y el interruptor de limite no pueden ir en serie debido a que cuando el interruptor de limite este accionado el pedal solo no podrá serrar  el circuito, poniéndolo en paralele el limite y el pedal uno con un contacto normalmente cerrado y el otro con abierto de esa forma, si creo que funcionaria, analizalo a ver que opinas.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 22, 2011)

Luisrad20

No esta permitido poner en el cuerpo del mensaje la dirección de mail, ni indicar de forma alguna a otro forista que se ponga en contacto en forma privada

Lee las normas de participación del foro para evitar que tus mensajes sean moderados

Si quitas la dirección de mail antes que pase moderación lo evitaras


----------



## luisrad20 (Jun 23, 2011)

el pedal y el interruptor de limite no pueden ir en serie debido a que cuando el interruptor de limite este accionado el pedal solo no podrá serrar  el circuito, poniéndolo en paralele el limite y el pedal uno con un contacto normalmente cerrado y el otro con abierto de esa forma, si creo que funcionaria, analizalo a ver que opinas.[/QUOTE]

como ago para borrar el msj donde aparese el correo

como ago para borrar el msj donde aparese el correo[/QUOTE]


----------



## elfernan (Jun 24, 2011)

luisrad20 puede que como propones pueda funcionar pero la verdad no se cual es la finalidad del circuito ,si me dices que buscas te ayudare mejor. el circuito que te mostre es para un motor reversible que al final del recorrido limita y con el interruptor invierte la rotacion


----------



## luisrad20 (Jun 24, 2011)

el circuito era para un motor de corriente directa, lo que buscaba era que cuando el motor diera un giro de 360 grado se active el interruptor de limite y se detenga y que después el moto vuelva activarse  por el pedal, ya lo conseguí hacer de la forma que te dije anteriormente, lo que ise fue que modifique el circuito que me enviaste, los contacto lo puse en paralelo no en serie, esta funcionando de maravilla el circuito.


----------



## Psyco83 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bueno, ya que aquí hay un tema abierto sobre lo que estoy buscando.... necesito hacer lo mismo que *elfernan* con respecto a variar la velocidad de un motor DC mediante un rectificador semicontrolado los datos del motor son:

Marca: OREMOR
Voltaje de armadura: 440Vdc
Corriente de armadura: 109Amp
Voltaje de campo: 220Vdc
Corriente de campo: 2.9Amp
Potencia: 45Hp

Ya tengo el puente conformado por dos diodos y dos SCR's C180EX500 más el diodo volante de las mismas características que los otros dos, quiero hacer que un PIC comande los pulsos de disparo de estos para variar la velocidad del motor, la duda que tengo es que en todo diagrama que he visto usan transformadores de pulsos para acoplar y aislar el control del gate de los scr, estos transformadores son difíciles de conseguir acá (por no decir imposible, hasta ahora no los he visto ni en foto), podría utilizar otro método para disparar los SCR's y aislar mi circuito de control? Tenía pensado usar optoacopladores, específicamente el MOC3021 que es el que conseguí claro que colocando dos en serie para que me soporte el voltaje pico que vendría a ser más de 600V pero al calcular la resistencia para el gate me doy cuenta de que jamás voy a poder disparar los SCR's desde el inicio de cada semiciclo (suponiendo que necesite alguna vez la velocidad máxima) ya que necesitaría cierta caída de voltaje para que circule la corriente por el gate necesaria para que encienda el SCR.
Alguna idea o aporte? La parte del PIC ya está resuelta, lo típico, superviso el paso por cero y a partir de ahí con un timer varío el ángulo de disparo.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 28, 2011)

Pues si ya tienes el pic, ya esta!!! 
Usa un transformador de 12V más corriente que común. Úsa un rectificador de media onda para que una salida del transformador de a tierra. Esa tierra, tambien conéctala a la tierra donde estan los scr. (tienes que hacer que la configuración así quede), y con ese transformador, fijate bien, detectas el cruce por cero, y ademas alimentas al micro. Al micro lo pasas por un 7805 y los 12V brutos los alimentas a los moc para que disparen los scr y tada!!!


----------



## Psyco83 (Jun 28, 2011)

Gracias por responder *antiworldx*, no sé si te haya comprendido bien pero ahí te va un dibujo, el transformador para el voltaje de control quedaría referenciado a los cátodos de los SCR's con lo que sería fácil el disparo y no necesitaría optoacopladores que me soporten tanto voltaje, creo yo, pero el hecho de que esté referenciado sobre el voltaje aplicado al motor seguramente me creará problemas por los picos de corriente debido a la conmutación de los SCR's, ruído del colector, etc...
El transformador T1 existe en la realidad en el montaje ya que donde tienen instalado el motor no existe red trifásica de 440Vac, solo la monofásica de 220Vac.
Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 30, 2011)

Si, esa parte inicial esta bien, ahora hay que poner la conexion con los moc.


----------



## Psyco83 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ahora que lo veo bien... creo que mejor no uso el optoacoplador que adquirí (MOC3121) que es un optotriac mejor filtro el voltaje y alimento con DC un optotransistor y así siempre que dispare el SCR podré enviarle la misma corriente de Gate independiente del ángulo en que lo haga.
Subo una imagen para que se entienda bien, tendría que calcular la resistencia de colector para que pase una corriente un poco superior a la de disparo y menor a la máxima del transistor interno del optoacoplador.
Alguna recomendación o corrección?

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 3, 2011)

Esta todo bien... Se supone que en teoria ya nomas está para incorporar el control. La fórmula para que culcules tu resistencia es...

R= (12V - Vactivacion)/Imax


----------



## Sevenseg (Jul 4, 2011)

Los transformadores de pulsos 1:1 los puedes hacer utilizando toroides de entre 12 mm y 22 mm de diametro. Usas 2 alambres magneto cal 24 y devanas entre 50 y 75 espiras y ya tienes tu transformador de pulsos.


----------



## Psyco83 (Jul 4, 2011)

Gracias Sevenseg, Bienvenido al Foro!!!!!!!! probaré de construir los dichosos transformadores de pulsos, de hecho tengo algunos toroides de ferrite que rescaté de los cables de unos sensores en los cuales actuaban como filtro EMI creo yo, son de 25mm de diámetro exterior y 13mm de diámetro interior, me servirán?
AntiWorldx te agradezco la ayuda también, mañana haré pruebas en el motor ya que solo lo he hecho en focos(que difícil es encontrar los benditos focos incandescentes por estos lares) y trabaja muy bien, deséame suerte.

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 5, 2011)

Si ya te funciono con los focos... entonces te va funcionar perfectamente con el motor... tienes el diodo damper y solo revisa que la corriente del motor no sobrepase la de los diodos (los 4, incluidos los scr) y todo perfecto. Yo lo llegue hacer con triacs y luego su rectificador y jalo muy bien. Rara configuracion la que hice pero si funciono. Igual con un AVR para controlar el tiempo de activacion del triac.


----------



## Psyco83 (Jul 11, 2011)

Funcionó muy bien, lo que ahora haré es implementar un corte por sobrecorriente tendré que hacer la medición clásica, o sea mediante una resistencia shunt enviar la medición adaptándola mediante operacionales para que el PIC pueda medirlo, además quiero que muestre el valor en una LCD, quiero también que realimente la velocidad pero no sé si eso se pueda hacer con el PIC para que corrija dependiendo de la carga la velocidad del motor midiendo el voltaje de armadura tendría alguien una idea????
Tengo también una duda, el campo está alimentado con un rectificador de onda completa, no sé si eso sea correcto ya que no existe ningún filtrado y el voltaje es lógicamente pulsante, no sé en que afecte esto, me recomendarían colocar un filtro? de que tipo? mi idea es poner uno LC (inductancia en serie y capacitor en paralelo con la bobina del campo), para el caso del voltaje de armadura no creo poder colocar un filtro que soporte la corriente (me refiero a la bobina que hará de inductancia para el filtro LC que tendrá que soportar 109Amp).
En fin, agradezco cualquier idea o sugerencia....

Saludos y gracias


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 12, 2011)

No, no uses filtro, por que precisamente se requiere de la corriente pulsante para que su voltaje promedio sea el que lo active...


----------



## Psyco83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Claro, usaría primero un dimmer para controlar el voltaje que caería en la bobina de campo y después del rectificador le coloco el filtro y lo calibro hasta dejarlo en 220Vdc que es el dato de placa, como no es mucha corriente (2.9Amp) haría un circuito sencillo y listo... estaría bien así? no crees que sería mejor alimentar el campo con un voltaje DC como dice la placa y no con un voltaje pulsante?
Sobre el control de velocidad... alguna idea para que el PIC sea el que mantenga la velocidad? no necesito una regulación taaan exacta.
Muchas gracias *Antiworldx* y te felicito por tus próximos estudios(lo leí por ahí), me alegra que en este foro existan profesionales prestos a ayudarnos a los que menos sabemos.

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 12, 2011)

No le pasa nada por alimentar a un magneto con corriente pulsante... tu conecta sin temor. El diodo que esta invertido en paralelo con el motor, absorve el "rebote" de la bobina. Y los optocopladores evitan que el pic se vea interferido. Asi que tu sin temor.


----------



## Psyco83 (Ago 2, 2011)

Otra vez por acá...... realicé pruebas de mi circuito y el motor pero con la carga mecánica, llegando casi a la corriente máxima (98Amp), la variación de velocidad trabaja correctamente aunque aun no he implementado el lazo de realimentación de velocidad para mantenerla estable pero estoy en eso.... el problema que tuve fue que en el colector existía un chisporroteo exagerado lo que no sucedía en vacío, asumo que por la cantidad de corriente circulando, lo disminuí conectando en paralelo a la armadura del motor, un par de capacitores que tenía a mano en serie con su respectiva resistencia para disminuir la corriente de carga/descarga, OJO que utilicé lo que tenía a la mano coloqué dos capacitores de poliester de 0.47uF / 630V y dos resistencias de 47ohm 10W, quisiera saber como calcular estos valores ya que fueron puestos al azar, coloqué dos arreglos porque con uno existía igual un chisporroteo excesivo.

Saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 3, 2011)

Lo que tu deseas hacer es una red Snubber. Ese chisporroteo es normal en los motores de directa. Yo opino que mientras no tengas problemas con los diodos o se recaliente el diodo damper, todo estará normal.


----------



## Psyco83 (Ago 3, 2011)

Ok, muchas gracias *antiworldx*, pensé que solo se aplicaba la red Snubber a los tiristores, triacs y demás dispositivos de conmutación, los cuales si apliqué en mi circuito; sobre el calentamiento, no existe en ninguno de los dispositivos del puente semicontrolado pero al dueño del motor no le gustó el chisporroteo y pues bueno, como me parece haber visto en algún otro lado ese arreglo RC, lo coloqué y funcionó. Sobre el chisporroteo, que es excesivo sin esa red, crees tú que podría provenir de otro factor, los carbones son nuevos y el colector fue rectificado porque creeme que era exagerado.

Saludos.


----------

